# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Colon C

## Gosia

COLON C dzięki kompozycji opartej na naturalnych składnikach, ułatwia perystaltykę jelit. 
Zawiera łupiny nasion babki płesznik, fruktooligosacharydy i przyjazne bakterie z rodzaju Lactobacillus acidophilus i Bifidobacterium. Takie połączenie jest optymalne dla jelit.
Łupiny nasion babki płesznik dostarczają błonnika. Jest to nierozpuszczalne włókno roślinne pęczniejące w przewodzie pokarmowym. 
Niestety nie jest zbyt smaczny.

----------


## Jadzia

Od dłuższego czasu borykam się z problemami jelitowymi. Po wielu badaniach została mi postawiona diagnoza - zespół jelita wrażliwego. Miałam objawy tj. zmęczenie, wzdęcia brzucha, biegunki naprzemiennie z zaparciami. Stosowałam się do zaleceń lekarza, ale nic nie pomagało.
Pewnego dnia dowiedziałam od sąsiadki o preparacie COLON C. Kupiłam i moje życie bardzo się zmieniło na lepsze. 
COLON C naprawdę działa, jest skuteczny. 
Zażywam go od 3 miesięcy i naprawdę mogę go polecić wszystkim, którym problemy jelitowe utrudniają życie.

----------


## asia.s

A mi ten Colon w ogóle nie pomógł.. :-( i nadal poszukuję czegoś innego..skutecznego..

----------


## Radek79

Do asia.s Jak ci colon c nie pomógł to zastosuj najpierw proszek zasadowy a potem znów Colo c.Odkwas organizm a potem oczysc jelita.Moze uzywalas  Colon c ,za krótko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Coln C jest do chrzanu. Stosuje go od dwóch tygodni przy dużych zaparciach. Wynik ZEROWY nawet jeśli to tylko pogorszył sytuacji. Naprawdę odradzam!!

----------


## ZATKANY ZAD

Colon c kochani musicie najlepiej brać codziennie , 1 łyżeczka rano na pół szklany wody , herby , albo czego tam chcecie ( byle nie wódy ) i tak samo przed snem ! Działa ! Działa ! Kupsko po 3 dniach wyskoczy i to jest najważniejsze ! Co dzień się nie da ! Ale po tych 3 dniach jest ono nie suche , nie twarde jak głaz więc jest szansa , że nie rozpruje wam kich i będzie do zniesienia . Najlepiej było by co zastosować typu "czip tuning" ale to pewnie my już nie doczekamy . Pozostaje regularnie zajadać colon c ... I czekać na finisz ! Pozdrawiam - weteran stefan śmiały !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kochani tylko picie siemienia lnianego mielonego poprawi wam  samopoczucie. Łyzka na szklanke goracej  wody   2 x dziennie  Efekt murowany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi środek w sumie pomógł, można tak powiedzieć. Oczywiście miałem dietę, a wspomaganie psychiczne też było i to chyba najważniejsza sprawa. Dieta, sport, hipnoza do odchudzania Hipnosencja i afirmacje mp3. W 2 miesiące około 10 kg, więc nawet więcej niż się powinno.

----------


## jully

Ja stosowałam Doppelherz aktiv Na drażliwe jelita. Na szczęście preparat pomógł, bo dolegliwości były już nie do zniesienia, ciągłe wzdęcia, bóle brzucha, zaparcia i biegunki - osoby, które mają ten sam problem pewnie wiedzą o co chodzi... I już jest wszystko w porządku  :Wink: . Produkt zawiera 4 specjalnie dobrane szczepy bakteryjne, których zadaniem jest uzupełnianie i wzbogacanie flory bakteryjnej w naszych jelitach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie,
Właśnie zakupiłam sobie Colon C po poleceniu znajomego, któremu pomógł na problemy trawienne.
Zaczęłam stosować - 2 dni z rzędu i zaczęłam mieć zaparcia (wcześniej nie miałam). Zaczęłam go brać, bo czuję, że nie do końca moje jelita dobrze pracują, choć miewałam zaparcia to jednak ostatnio ich nie miałam. Po 2 dniach zaprzestałam stosować ten suplement, a sytuacja nie poprawiła się - mam zaparcia i ból brzucha. Czy ktoś też miał podobnie? Teraz to boję się stosować Colon C.
Pozdrawam,
Bogi

----------


## Nie marika

Mi może trochę pomagał ale zdecydowanie lepiej działa dicopeg na zaparcia więc wybór jest oczywisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś z was używał wersji slim? Bo ona też dodatkowo pokmaga w odchudzaniu? Chcę coś kupić na zaparcia :/ a jeśli to ma też odchudząć to tym lepiej  :Wink:

----------


## Sandy

Tak i warto.  :Smile:  Nie tylko reguluje rytm trawienia, ale też i mniejszą masz ochotę na słodycze. Na mnie działa bardzo pozytywnie.  :Smile:

----------


## Ruska

Ja wcześniej ciągle miałam zaparcia i problemy z jelitami. A teraz jak jestem na colon c to wszystko jest ok, nic się nie dzieje, a ja nie czuję się taka napuchnięta. Chyba też trochę schudłam.  :Smile:

----------


## Assia

A zmieniacie sobie czasem np. colon c i potem colon slim, czy zawsze pijecie ten sam?

----------


## Zuza.Nikos

Ja chciałam zgubić parę kilo i dlatego zaczęłam stosować Colon C. Po 3 miesiącach mogę powiedzieć, że to była świetna decyzja. Colon daje mi uczucie pełnego żołądka, dzięki czemu jem zdecydowanie mniej niż wcześniej i nie jestem notorycznie głodna. Dzięki czemu waga pięknie spadła, a ja czuje się zdrowo i lekko.

----------

